# the way we hunt



## alpha1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Our properties are big blocks and rough, you don't go walking thru these blocks.......!!!!!!


It seems like you florida boys are using short range pit bulls and crossing them up with cur dogs and walking thru the blocks to catch pigs........!!!!!!


Over here these hogs are big, some will go easily 400 lbs, if you got a dog that catches deep in these blocks he's a dead dog.  And you ain't walking thru these blocks easily..


Up here  You got to have a dog that will go find a hog and rough enough to stop em and then back up and bay on the big ones, it may take us an hour or two to get to a bayed up hog, we then will turn our pits in to catch, thats how we do it......!!!!!!


I never understood having to walk a dog thru a block, in my mind that dog needs to get gone and go find a hog.  I'm too old to be doing the hunting for himm>>>>>


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 9, 2009)

*How we hunt*



alpha1 said:


> Our properties are big blocks and rough, you don't go walking thru these blocks.......!!!!!!
> 
> 
> It seems like you florida boys are using short range pit bulls and crossing them up with cur dogs and walking thru the blocks to catch pigs........!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 9, 2009)

No thats not the half of it. We dont like hounds because of that reason u mite run a hog 6 miles before you catch a hog then you probly want do it because a hound dont stop them they like running iam not say there isnt any good hounds but iam saying 93% of them want run up and grab a tail to stop the hog un like a cur dog.  They jusy bark and run but thats ok. but We want some thing to jump one and stop it as soon as they find it at least 50 to 70 yard from where they jumped it and stay with it but the people who has to walk there dogs up to a hog.  Thats not a cur they mite call it that but thats a trash dog or as i call it a street dog. i no one hound that you can let loose in a block and if there is a hog in that block or has been one in it he will find it and stay with it untill your pack dogs get to it or running catch dog and you better beleave he will grab a tail or some balls. Iam not saying that there isnt any more out there like that or that there isnt any good hounds but  ill tell you who ownes him alot of people on here dont like him but its Mr Sean Kelly this hound is sure anuff stuff i mean a nock out drag out hog dog he  got started out on bear in wisconson or something like that but he kept finding  hogs and the man kept on and on with him then he just got fed up and sold him to a guy down here. And he sold him to sean but lets just say sean didnt get him cheap but i love curs and always will and you better beleave it i will pick a cur over a hound any day.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Nov 9, 2009)

alpha1 said:


> Our properties are big blocks and rough, you don't go walking thru these blocks.......!!!!!!
> 
> 
> It seems like you florida boys are using short range pit bulls and crossing them up with cur dogs and walking thru the blocks to catch pigs........!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## hog head (Nov 9, 2009)

3 barks then caught   why bay  when you can catch  no bulldogs just curs


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Nov 9, 2009)

there are so many different ways to hog hunt....all i know is how we do it seems to be doin just fine for us right now


----------



## WolfPack (Nov 9, 2009)

Just something to think about.  Bay dogs or catch dogs....I doubt a hog will stand there for either one.....dogs are coming and he is running.......it can still take a running catch dog some time to catch up to it, the hogs are like little tanks busting through thick vegatation that slows a dog down.  But they still get the job done.  But something to think about after talking with some folks that run gritty bay dogs.  From their experience......some hogs(usually the bigger ones)...will sometimes stay put to face off and feel no need to run since the bay dog do not make any contact...so the hog does not feel that threatened and just "hunkers" down instead of running and wasting energy.  But when they release the catch dog and it makes contact...the hog puts on the afterburners and hauls arse.  A gritty bay dog can still make a hog stay put.....everytime he turns to run, the dog bites the hocks or back legs causing the pig to "sit" so the pig turns to face off and the dog backs off, so the hog realizes if he just "sits" there the dog won't bite, it is just an annoying barking pest.  Either way...I think RCD's can get'er done and the gritty bay dogs can get'er done.  I prefer the gritty bays since I would rather walk in with a pistol or bow and finish them off that way, without worry of striking the dogs and I believe there are less injuries to the bay dogs due to less contact.


----------



## JohnE (Nov 9, 2009)

Wolfpack, have you ever caught a hog?


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 9, 2009)

WolfPack said:


> Just something to think about.  Bay dogs or catch dogs....I doubt a hog will stand there for either one.....dogs are coming and he is running.......it can still take a running catch dog some time to catch up to it, the hogs are like little tanks busting through thick vegatation that slows a dog down.  But they still get the job done.  But something to think about after talking with some folks that run gritty bay dogs.  From their experience......some hogs(usually the bigger ones)...will sometimes stay put to face off and feel no need to run since the bay dog do not make any contact...so the hog does not feel that threatened and just "hunkers" down instead of running and wasting energy.  But when they release the catch dog and it makes contact...the hog puts on the afterburners and hauls arse.  A gritty bay dog can still make a hog stay put.....everytime he turns to run, the dog bites the hocks or back legs causing the pig to "sit" so the pig turns to face off and the dog backs off, so the hog realizes if he just "sits" there the dog won't bite, it is just an annoying barking pest.  Either way...I think RCD's can get'er done and the gritty bay dogs can get'er done.  I prefer the gritty bays since I would rather walk in with a pistol or bow and finish them off that way, without worry of striking the dogs and I believe there are less injuries to the bay dogs due to less contact.



Once the RCD's get there its over!!! They stop the hog just like a baydog would, but once its stopped it aint goin anywhere. Where I hunt, a bark is a dog telling a hog to lite up his rockets. they drink red bull around here.


----------



## alpha1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ya mite be able ta use a short range catch dog here, but like I said, if you've got a long range catch dog and he catches deep in one of these big blocks in a thick spot on one of our bigger boar hogs by himself,there's gonna be a lot of bleedin..  

Better to use a ruff bay dog that's silent till he's lookin at him, then backs up and bays. ......

And don't say you've got one that'll catch any size hog by himself and hold im for 45 minutes to an hour, I know better......


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 10, 2009)

whats a block? square mile?  I only hunted with a dog a few times,  it was in Florida.........by himself, "Spike" would find and catch hogs, all by himself. He even held his paw on top of a shoat til we got there and grabbed him, did not put a scratch on him either.  That was the coolest thing I have ever seen.  Spike was a Pit/Cur Mix, so thats my fave!!

Anyway, I dont understand why you guys are arguing over your K9s.  If it is working for you.....Dont fix it!!


----------



## POP-A-TOP (Nov 10, 2009)

Not all Florida boys do it the way Alpha stated above. Good ol cur dogs to find and bay and then walk in the bulldog. Just have to have a good rough cur dog that is not afraid to get in the hogs face and then to pull some hair when he wants to run. Rough enough to stop him and smart enough to back up and bay!!

I agree with Cajun..Smarts are a big key...Heart is right up there as well, dog cant get cut and then come off and want to go to the truck...Hunt, they either have it or they dont....and Drive, the cur dogs have to be running to stop the hog...Not running just to run!!

Hoghunter102--I can assure you that a big game bred hound that is running to catch will pull hair and stop a hog!! I hunt mostly cur dogs, but have owned and seen a few great hounds that would get as rough or rougher than any cur dog alive!! Not all hounds are running just to run, some are bred to get rough and run to catch. Go on a few bear or lion hunts with some well bred hounds and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## buddylee (Nov 10, 2009)

I am a newbie but believe hogs in different areas require different dogs. Where Redmond hunts, them hogs have a PHD in running. They require a catchy dog or a hound that can run them till they tire. To run an almost straight catch dog, it needs to be a fairly short range dog or hunted in an area where the hunter can get there quickly. I dog hunted in Hawaii last year and there the hogs run run run. They run straight running catch dogs. Good thing for them is that a 200 lb hog is huge but bad thing is that a 150 lb hog may have 3 inch cutters.
Never hunted in the mountains but I assume a long range gritty dog would be needed.
I hunt alot of the swamps around Macon and the hogs USUALLY bay depending where your at. I run a semi-gritty bay dog and some running BIG running catch dogs. Why get my main dog hurt ? Let the RCD's do the hard work. A good strike dog is hard to find.


----------



## crackercurr21 (Nov 10, 2009)

i like me a real gritty dog anywhere they get whiped out bad enough or killed get a new one


----------



## alpha1 (Nov 10, 2009)

Our blocks are big enought an thik enuf and our hogs big enough that you dont want a long range catch dog ta get caught deep in there by himself.  Like I said, it might take us an hour to get to im. If he's on one 300 plus boars he'll be a dead dog.    Better to have a rought dog that will back up an bay on the big ones......

I use curs but sum of these  boys I hunt with have some hounds with all the bottom that will stick for 2-3 hours and get im stopped. bay till ya get there with a bulldog...........

Seems like you florda boys got sum short range catch dogs and easy palmetto bushes ta walk thru, that might work, want work here.......


----------



## Florida Curdog (Nov 10, 2009)

My dogs range as far as they need to get the job done. It all depends on how far the hog runs before they stop it.  I say FIND WHAT WORKS BEST FOR YOUR AREA AND YOUR STYLE OF HUNTING AND STICK WITH IT.


----------



## POP-A-TOP (Nov 10, 2009)

HogHunter--Your grammer is so bad that it would be hard for anyone to understand what you were typing. Punctuation, proper grammer and being able to articulate what it is you are trying to explain really are helpful when trying to carry on an intelligent conversation. You are badly mistaken if you believe that its easier to find a curdog that runs to catch and hounds that run and not rush. A true big game bred hound will run to catch, ask any bear or cat hunter what they like in a hound and they will tell you a hound that runs to catch. The ones that dont they cull or sell to deer hunters. Have you ever ran deer with hounds? I have had some hounds that ran a deer so hard that it was hard to keep up with them, they were running to catch. When a hound pressures a deer that hard the deer doesnt have time to think and often ends up making a fatal mistake. Notice the puncuation and proper spelling of the words in my text. Easy to follow and understand. Try it sometime, it really does work.

Cajun---You are dead on, A HOGDOG will catch hogs whereever he is hunted. If the hogs run more in Ga, then a true Hogdog will adapt and put more teeth on the hog and get him stopped. If they are fat and slow like they are here in Fl and cant run or even fight for that matter than all the dog has to do is stumble on them and bay them for 5 minutes till we saunter through the palmettos and catch him.

I have hunted in the Alabama delta where it is impossiable to catch hogs consistently. Mississippi where the heat was unbearable and the hogs run like gazelle. Texas where the hogs are big and bad and can fight like no other. Georgia where the hogs are scarce and run like mad when you can find them. Florida where the hogs come to you as you walk around with your dogs at your feet. I hunted all these states and did it with two BMC's, a bluetick and a lead in bulldog. I consistently caught hogs and had a great time doing it. I met alot of really great hog hunters and have seen some truely good, if not great, dogs work and thats what everyone should focus on. The comerodery and the thrill of the hunt. Whether you hunt RCD's, rough bay dogs, or hounds. Who really cares as long as they hunt the way you like and you catch hogs. 

True Grit


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Nov 10, 2009)

here we go again with the my dog is better than yours and the way i hunt is better than the way you do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnE (Nov 10, 2009)

Pop-a-top, I really would like to know where in fl. that the hogs are fat and slow? I dont know if the hogs down here have been dogged that much or what, but they have their nikes on


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 10, 2009)

cajunl said:


> A good dog will catch hog in S. Florida, Central Fl, Georgia, SC., Kalifornya or New Zealand for that matter. A hog dog will catch hogs where it puts its feet.



Exactly. if you want to run hounds for 2 or 3 hours and can catch hogs doin it, have at it. 

If you wanna use silent curs that will stop one and bay, go for it.

I use RCD's because thats what you have to have WHERE I HUNT to catch alot of hogs.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 10, 2009)

pop-a-top I am not a english teacher and never will be a matter fact all iam is a hunting hill billy came sraight from the cumberland mtn. of tennessee so no iam not going to be a great speller or typer for a matter of fact but you cant tell me you dont understand a thing i said.


----------



## Fifty (Nov 10, 2009)

Big blocks of thick rough woods, I never knew such a thing existed.  A hog dog that would actually go out and hunt hogs, now thats just ridiculous.  I would've never thought of castin dogs out, road huntin, or even puttin one out on a track.  Looks like you and your boys got it all figured out.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Nov 10, 2009)

alpha1 said:


> Our blocks are big enought an thik enuf and our hogs big enough that you dont want a long range catch dog ta get caught deep in there by himself.  Like I said, it might take us an hour to get to im. If he's on one 300 plus boars he'll be a dead dog.    Better to have a rought dog that will back up an bay on the big ones......



I caught a hog about 2 months ago about 250 lbs with 2 in. cutters in a soybean field. The dogs were caught for about 45 seconds befor we got there. When we got there, one of the dogs was cut up n down with guts hangin out and a couple good neck cuts.

Not too long before that, the same dog that got cut caught a hog about the same size with about the same sized teeth in a huge concrete pipe under a major highway. The hog busted the tracking collar on the dog and we couldnt track to it. It took us 3 hours to find where she was caught at, and when we got there, she was still caught. She had 2 cuts on her leg and nothing else. Other than being worn out, she was fine.

Im not trying to argue, just makin my point and helping you understand more about RCD's. My RCD's dont usually have to range out that far, but sometimes they do. I have never lost a hog dog because I didnt get there in time. Every time iv had one get cut down, i was there within 2 or 3 minutes of it catching. The hogs we have here are just as bad as any hogs in SC, N.GA,FL.,Al. 

I understand that the hogs yall have will sit there and let a dog bark at it, but after a few years of being ran hard, they will start running and thats when you will need RCD's. Here they run as soon as the first bark is let out, thats why i use what i use and it works, and will work where ever i take them to hunt.


----------



## gin house (Nov 10, 2009)

i guess its what you look for in a hunt, catching more hogs or sewing up dogs more... the gruttier the more sewing up and catch more, baydogs, dont catch near as many but you get to keep your dog for a few years.  I dont know about florida or wherever but round here if you want to catch, you better have some rough and a lot of it.  theres some massive hogs around here that open up dogs regularly.  I have somewhat rough dogs but not as rough as most, i do like to catch hogs but also want to keep my dogs alap.  i love to get them out and hunt, thats as much fun as catchin hogs to me. you wont stumble on them up here in these mountains, you gotta find them.  its whatever you want in a pack, everybody is different.  Hey, carolina deisel, your dogs suck, mines better.!!!!!! lol.lol  it does sound like they want to argue about that again.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 10, 2009)

hey ginhouse is that a kemmer cur in your avatar


----------



## gin house (Nov 10, 2009)

you know it


----------



## POP-A-TOP (Nov 11, 2009)

> Pop-a-top, I really would like to know where in fl. that the hogs are fat and slow? I dont know if the hogs down here have been dogged that much or what, but they have their nikes on



I was being facetious, Everyone thinks hogs are so much easier to catch in Fl.

Hoghunter102---That is fine with me, but you started with me when I was talking with Sean in the other post. I would rather not talk with you as I believe that you dont know what you are talking about anyway. I too am a backwoods hillbilly, from poor farm stock. The differance between us is that I chose to better myself and got an education. You can be a hillbilly, redneck, countryboy or whatever and still come across as being educated and well spoken. 



True Grit


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah pop-a-top maybe you did and maybe i can but for now thats what iam so dill with it.  And i did start in when you and sean was talking but you know what i was being a friend and the looks of it tells me you dont have to many of thoses.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 11, 2009)

hey ginhouse keep it up bud thats a fine lookin kemmer


----------



## gin house (Nov 11, 2009)

hey guys, the post is about how we hunt, not who is educated or not and taking sides. lets talk huntin, hogs and dogs. yall are too old for all this. come on.


----------



## POP-A-TOP (Nov 11, 2009)

Hoghunter102----I have plenty of friends and dont need anymore. I have friends on here but you dont see them standing up everytime I am in a discussion with someone. I dont need them to fight my battles, I can do that myself. They got my back though, I guarantee that. 

Gin---I agree with you, but there are always going to be scuffles when there is testosterone involved. People are protective of things that are important to them and hog and dogs are important to many on this forum. Kinda makes it interesting too.

True Grit


----------



## alpha1 (Nov 11, 2009)

*rcd*

a 350lb barr or boar up here will massacre a loan rcd........

You've got ta have a rough bay dog that will stopem and then back up and bay, hound or cur.............


----------



## hoghunter81 (Nov 11, 2009)

alpha 1 where do you hunt at I see that you are from augusta, ga.


----------



## WolfPack (Nov 11, 2009)

I keep seeing this part coming up over and over...usually by a select few folks on here....saying that hogs will simply run off from the gritty bay dogs.  Maybe you have not had the experience of seeing the bay dogs stop a hog....by baying it and when the hog tries to break and run.....they bite the hocks or his "grapefruits"..........maybe the ones you've seen simply bay and nothing more, just bark and no bite.  Then yes the hog is running or maybe it doesn't care....a bark doesn't hurt the hog, just annoys it.  But when the dog bites the hocks or "grapefruit" area when it tries to run....almost every hog will "squat" or sit and turn.....the hog learns right then and there.....if I don't move, they won't bite.  Yes......RCD's can do it, if your the kind that simply likes seeing his dogs all over the hog, but so kind the right kind of gritty bay dogs.....only they have the smarts to back off a bit(less injuries less vet bills) and let the bullet or arrow finish him off.  

Bottom line is there is no one perfect way of hog doggin.  All I know is when some folks see dogs mauling all over a hog....good intentions or not...we all know what the majority of the public will view that as......just another form of "pitting" the dogs even though we know it is just another way of getting hogs.  So when folks see dogs simply barking and "nipping" the hogs......draws a smaller crowd or attention.  

Now...I think I should go hide now.


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 11, 2009)

Are we done arguing yet?


----------



## JohnE (Nov 11, 2009)

Wolfpack, let me ask have you ever seen this happen, or actually caught a hog?


----------



## CFGD (Nov 12, 2009)

can someone please tell me where this "hog hunting bible" is that contains the 10 hog commandments?some of ya'll seem to be very versed in it..as long as ur havin fun...do you!!get out there with your dogs and enjoy the sport before they try &take it away..(dont think for a second the animal rights wackos dont have hog doggin on their list)


----------



## POP-A-TOP (Nov 12, 2009)

> Wolfpack, let me ask have you ever seen this happen, or actually caught a hog?



x2

True Grit


----------



## WolfPack (Nov 12, 2009)

If I told you, would u believe me?


----------



## gin house (Nov 12, 2009)

ramfreak said:


> can someone please tell me where this "hog hunting bible" is that contains the 10 hog commandments?some of ya'll seem to be very versed in it..as long as ur havin fun...do you!!get out there with your dogs and enjoy the sport before they try &take it away..(dont think for a second the animal rights wackos dont have hog doggin on their list)



this statement is dead on    who on here is the hog huntin gods????  everybody has different like and ways to do things. hard as that might br for some on here to understand, you aint the best and everybody dont do things like you do.  By the way, guys that have been doin this for a while and have a good understanding of hoghunting dont bash people how they hunt and what they like, they sit back and laugh to theirself but dont bash anybody.   Wolfpak, i dont know about all that Bogart or Bocat stuff you talk but whatever intrest you is fine with me, more power to you, i hope everything works out for you,  you can speak your mind on here, dont applogize for what you think and brace for criticism when you post somethin.  They aint no pros on here, just people shootin the bull about huntin.


----------



## CFGD (Nov 13, 2009)

gin house said:


> this statement is dead on    who on here is the hog huntin gods????  everybody has different like and ways to do things. hard as that might br for some on here to understand, you aint the best and everybody dont do things like you do.  By the way, guys that have been doin this for a while and have a good understanding of hoghunting dont bash people how they hunt and what they like, they sit back and laugh to theirself but dont bash anybody.   Wolfpak, i dont know about all that Bogart or Bocat stuff you talk but whatever intrest you is fine with me, more power to you, i hope everything works out for you,  you can speak your mind on here, dont applogize for what you think and brace for criticism when you post somethin.  They aint no pros on here, just people shootin the bull about huntin.


preach brother!


----------



## alpha1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Taz,  I'd appreciate it if you wouldnt call me ignorant..........

Just talkin dogs.............

One of your last posts you said you had walked a long ways throught the blocks with your dogs..........

If you doing that obviously they aint going ta find a hog, you takin em to a hog.............

You huntin a red nose pit, last time I looked that was a bulldog, them curs also look like bulldogs and are catchin like bulldogs........


Dont try and tell me them bulldogs are rolling out 2 miles, maybe 200 yards at the  most............

Maybe that works where you hunt but up here ya cant walk dogs through these blocks..........

Your dogs are catching on what I see in your posts are real small pigs, nothing over 150  I seen yet...........


A lot of these boars up here are 300-400 lbs, lot of russian in the blood, dog killers..........

But again just talkin dogs, you aint gotta attack me personally........


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Nov 13, 2009)

alpha1 said:


> Taz,  I'd appreciate it if you wouldnt call me ignorant..........
> 
> Just talkin dogs.............
> 
> ...



"One of your last posts you said you had walked a long ways throught the blocks with your dogs..........
If you doing that obviously they aint going ta find a hog, you takin em to a hog............."

_Why can't you understand that people might hunt differently than you and be successful?_


"But again just talkin dogs, you aint gotta attack me personally......"

"You huntin a red nose pit, last time I looked that was a bulldog, them curs also look like bulldogs and are catchin like bulldogs........"

Dont try and tell me them bulldogs are rolling out 2 miles, maybe 200 yards at the  most............

_What do you call the underlined comments that you wrote above? You have essentially called Taz a liar by saying what you did, that my friend is a personal attack!! Why make soo many judgements on a man's dogs without have ever hunted with him or even met him?_

*And by the way the dogs he hunts are FLORIDA CURS and 1 female PIT tha he uses to anchor hogs when he sees fit.*


----------



## hog head (Nov 13, 2009)

*is that right*

first off im not calling anyone a lie  ive hunted for a short 20 years  in ga. fl. ala.  and all im saying is if yall are catching 300 to 400 hundred pounds hog often you got to show me no matter what kind of dog you got most hogs dont get but about 250 anywhere you go so all im saying before you can put down another dog or hunter show everbody what you are catching then tell us how far or how hard it was to get to  hogs like thick ruff places to hide in any state


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 13, 2009)

You fellers need to take a breather, and calm down some. I ain`t in the mood to be sendin` a bunch of PMs, so consider this a blanket statement to everybody.


----------



## kwillis (Nov 13, 2009)

Florida Curdog said:


> My dogs range as far as they need to get the job done. It all depends on how far the hog runs before they stop it.  I say FIND WHAT WORKS BEST FOR YOUR AREA AND YOUR STYLE OF HUNTING AND STICK WITH IT.



X2


----------



## kwillis (Nov 13, 2009)

If there is one thing i've learned from hog hunting is that you've got the best dogs, catch the biggest hogs and have the best hunting property.
I hunt both fla and ga and use what ever works for me


----------



## hevishot (Nov 13, 2009)

please post a "bunch of 400 lb hogs"...I don't buy it for a second that Alpha catches a bunch that size...would just like to see pics...maybe one here and there.


----------



## Tikki (Nov 13, 2009)

Taz,
Mighty Strong! I know what you mean!


----------



## alpha1 (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm a 70 year old man and I'm pretty sure I've been huntin longer than most of yall have been alive, I'd appreciate a little respect.......

Not too good with digital cameras or postin pics on here but I can tell you most have been under 300  but  I've got a few at 400 and a lot over 300 and weigh all the big ones on the scales.........


If you like walkin thats one thing, it jus sounded like the way you were talkin you were walkin the dogs through the blocks cause they couldnt go find their own hog............

Shaun said he wont have no more for a while but I'd like ta get gary's number if you think he's got some more like this.........


Email it to me at tailor.randy70@yahoo.com


----------



## POP-A-TOP (Nov 16, 2009)

> I'm a 70 year old man and I'm pretty sure I've been huntin longer than most of yall have been alive, I'd appreciate a little respect.......



You have to give respect to recieve it. Respect is earned where I come from and never given without being earned. 

You attacked the way people and thier dogs hunt, you never showed any respect towards them so why should they give any to you? Because your 70 and have hunted along time, I dont think so, I respect my elders and was raised that way, but when an elder disrespects me or my beliefs well then they get what they give.

You have been hunting all your life so you are set in your ways. How do you know those dogs wont work in your woods, have you ever tried them? 

If you always do what you always did, You will always have what you always had.

Think about that for awhile. A wise old man used to tell me that all the time and after I thought about it for a good many years I finally started to understand what he was talking about. 

True Grit


----------



## 686wheelman (Jan 2, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> pop-a-top I am not a english teacher and never will be a matter fact all iam is a hunting hill billy came sraight from the cumberland mtn. of tennessee so no iam not going to be a great speller or typer for a matter of fact but you cant tell me you dont understand a thing i said.



You sound so uneducated its ridiculous.


----------



## satman32935 (Jan 2, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Pop-a-top, I really would like to know where in fl. that the hogs are fat and slow? I dont know if the hogs down here have been dogged that much or what, but they have their nikes on



x2, are ya hunting the petting zoo or what?


----------



## POP-A-TOP (Jan 2, 2010)

If you are refering to my post above, well I was being SARCASTIC! Havent you all heard that the hogs in Florida are fat and slow...They cant fight and have no teeth either!!!

Read the entir post and you will see that I was refering back to what the non Florida hunters were encinuating!!


----------



## jayrun (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok to settle this I am a fair and impartial judge, I will need to come hunt with all of you and watch your dogs work, and then compare them to judge who is right and who is wrong, this contest may take 20 years or more, so get used to invitin me along with yall, I am free at most any time. It is kind of hit or miss. I humbly submit my self  for your consideration as a judge and more importantly Iget to go hog huntin with yall, if yall will have me.... ok so this is a blatant attempt to get some one to take me hog hunting since I have never been.  I am sure you all saw right thru this ruse dinna ya?

Jay


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 3, 2010)

I probably have the least amount of hog dogging experience than most of you in this thread.  I am a late bloomer if you will.  I started out hunting early in my life, dogging dear in MS as a kid with my father.  I do see from reading posts on this forum that we all hunt different ways and apparently most of them are successful.  I am not a dog owner, but I have some awesome friends that let me hunt with them every weekend.  The dogs they have are as awesome as well, and range from Currs, Blue Ticks, Walkers, Ridgebacks, Cats, Pitts and Pitt mixes and I am sure I have missed a couple breeds.  They on average hunt with 6-8 dogs and walk with them.  The only times leads are used on the dogs are when a pig is caught or they need more control than the dogs have.  They do not use cut vests either. These Pitts are not short range dogs.  I have seen them do 11 miles in July no problem along with the other dogs.  I am leaving a lot of tactics out of this post even though it is “The Way We Hunt”.  I understand the term “gritty dog”.  It takes them about 20 seconds to half a small pig so that both of them can have some.  I have seen them do all kinds of things to stop pigs, hogs or what ever you want to refer to them as, from ripped sacks, to bung hole extraction, tail removal, and etc.  Not just the Pitts, all of them.  Afterwards I wouldn’t hesitate to let my grandsons play with any of them.  We have killed them all the way up to a size that 4 of us couldn’t move the sow.  If you shifted the 4 wheeler into 2nd gear dragging it out of the field it killed the motor she was so big.  That however is not the norm.  On average from what I have seen most wild, feral hog are in the 185-250 lb range and are mean as a snake.  If Alpha has 3-400 lb hogs on a regular basis then I find it hard to believe he is hunting wild hogs, more like domestic hogs that have been cut loose.  There is a place for that at well.  I am also glad that at 70 he can get out and hunt those, surely they won’t hurt him or his dogs.  And I also hope that when I am 70 that I can run up and down the mountains like he does.  

All in all our goals are the same.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jan 3, 2010)

jayrun said:


> Ok to settle this I am a fair and impartial judge, I will need to come hunt with all of you and watch your dogs work, and then compare them to judge who is right and who is wrong, this contest may take 20 years or more, so get used to invitin me along with yall, I am free at most any time. It is kind of hit or miss. I humbly submit my self  for your consideration as a judge and more importantly Iget to go hog huntin with yall, if yall will have me.... ok so this is a blatant attempt to get some one to take me hog hunting since I have never been.  I am sure you all saw right thru this ruse dinna ya?
> 
> Jay



LOL Yea I like this idea. I can come join you and help you judge if you would like!!!. Sure would be alot cheaper to go with people than to keep a pack of dogs up.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 3, 2010)

I am wondering if any of you would like to take me hog hunting to see these dogs work.  I do have a question, What is a RCD?


----------



## FLCURDOGS (Jan 3, 2010)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> I am wondering if any of you would like to take me hog hunting to see these dogs work.  I do have a question, What is a RCD?



a running catch dog, a dog that hunts out a lil ways and does not have to be led to the bay. If the rcd hears dogs baying he or she will go to it and catch the hog.Or if the rcd is hunting out and winds a hog or trails one up then he will try to catch it there instead of just baying at it.


----------



## SWITCHGRASS (Jan 3, 2010)

if anyone can help me how do you ensert pics with your messages


----------



## JohnE (Jan 3, 2010)

Create an account on photobucket, upload your pictures to there.
Then you hold your mouse over the picture on photobucket in your album and and something will come up beneath it.
Look for IMG copy and paste it to your post.


----------



## allen purvis (Jan 3, 2010)

cajunl said:


> I think he was saying it "tongue in cheek"
> 
> According to aficionados the hogs in Florida are so fat the cant run and stand around to be caught.
> 
> ...



you need to go to fl and see the fat hogs and how slow they are !!!! you have not been where i go in fl


----------



## tompkinsgil (Jan 3, 2010)

well you aint been where im at , because they run here


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 3, 2010)

They do here to gil except the one me and HD76 got today,he just started walkn off with 4 dogs.


----------



## bduck (Jan 4, 2010)

Catchin 70 hogs a year is not catchin a lot of hogs!!


----------

